# New WS Tarpon 100, Rigging Suggestions anyone?



## Tonyfish

Hey guys,

So i just purchased a new wilderness systems tarpon 100 and was wondering what type of rigging suggestions you would suggest for the kayak. Mainly planning on fishing for reds in Lynnhaven and Rudee Inlets. Thanks for your help !!!





































:beer: i'll buy each person a case of brew for each good suggestion haha


----------



## Tonyfish

btw Mud if you read this I really wanted to hook you up with some money for the flush mount holders but they threw it in for free installation for buying the Kayak, I'll hit you up for the PFD though sometime soon


----------



## adp29934

Tonyfish said:


> :beer: i'll buy each person a case of brew for each good suggestion haha


Better be careful cause I could make quite a few.  Nice rig.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

scotty in front. milk crate in the back. anchor trolley.

nothing else necessary


----------



## gilly21

Jesse you and I can split those three cases next week!


----------



## mud

let me know as I have 2 brand new milk crates ready for modification so all in all I have anchor with bag, crates, pfd, fish lippers, kayak landing net and a couple dry bags for your phone or gps so hit me up 

[email protected]


----------



## Tonyfish

what color are those crates

yeah i didn't mention is i'm getting you guys cases of o' doules non alcoholic beer. haha enjoy

thanks for the advice tho guys


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

gilly21 said:


> Jesse you and I can split those three cases next week!


all urs. no beer for me for a lil while. when me u and mac went in the boat good lord i felt like hell, ran over TWICE :--|

i learned something, i cant hang with the old man haha




Jesse


----------



## mud

there the dark color on this ones lid


----------

